# Caught red-handed



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Came into the kitchen to find him.......










Fortunately, there wasn't any food in there. Lol

And this is the - its cold and wet outside , can we go in pretty please face?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww same food I feed my boys, lol, but I keep mine in a tub for that reason right there, lol. He is a handsome guy and pease let him in before he freezes, lol. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> awww same food I feed my boys, lol, but I keep mine in a tub for that reason right there, lol. He is a handsome guy and pease let him in before he freezes, lol. Thanks for sharing


Lol yea I let him outside without his sweater. He eats raw but that food is for my GSD lol. I couldn't resist taking a picture- he always wants to eat everything!!! Lol Ty


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww don't forget his sweater next time, lol. And no raw diet for the GSD?? I have always fed my whole crew Diamond, Phoenix won't eat anything else, lol. He is a boy, boys always wanna eat more than can, lol. j/k.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Zoey tries to sneak food all the time. He looks great.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you Rudy and apbtmom-kinda nasty but my gs occasionally likes poopie snacks if you don't keep an eye on him- so needless to say he was on raw for months until he had an accident and got food poisoning and was sick for a week- lost alot weight- so I put him on kibble with occasional raw.


----------



## MurphsMama (Dec 11, 2010)

I really like the crop on his ears! I need to get a sweater for mine. He hates to go outside when it's cold and raining.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

What a face! Great pictures


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ty for the kind comments


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

haha he has a look like "what, i was just investigating?"


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Onyx eats raw also. Dosent stop him from trying to eat cat food


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

00 S/C Lightning said:


> Onyx eats raw also. Dosent stop him from trying to eat cat food


U are not lying Lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I love the face he making for wanting to go inside. I wish my girl didn't like being out in the cold and the wet she loves and doesn't want to stop playing.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

LOL When i catch mine its usually too late.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

[email protected] Cali 

My Mikado- it's really the rain he hates lol but I took this pic and couldn't stop laughing at his face


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

HAHA That's too funny! Our GSD and BC are both fed in the kitchen and their food is left down for them. And Savannah always tries to go up there and steal it! She's sneaky too...one minute she's next to you, the next minute she's gone and you can hear crunching from the other room! HAHA But your boy is looking damn good man!  Love his color!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Wingman said:


> HAHA That's too funny! Our GSD and BC are both fed in the kitchen and their food is left down for them. And Savannah always tries to go up there and steal it! She's sneaky too...one minute she's next to you, the next minute she's gone and you can hear crunching from the other room! HAHA But your boy is looking damn good man!  Love his color!


Thank you. It means alot especially since I've been leaning him down. He's starting to look better 

He has this begging issue tho- we dont give him table food and he will sit in front of you and stare while you are eating. It's annoying yet funny at the same time.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

lol..funny pics!! great lookin boy you got there!!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Lone Star said:


> lol..funny pics!! great lookin boy you got there!!


Thank you


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

He's so handsome! I love his color! Cute pics!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> He's so handsome! I love his color! Cute pics!


Thank you


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lol cute pics....i like his lil innocent face


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Good looking boy you got there!Too cute how he's trying to get into the food.Pretty Girl tries doing the same thing.Like her fat butt needs anymore food.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

that's too funny!!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

LMAO!! adorable pictures!!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you for the nice comments


----------

